# Dendrobates ventrimaculatus breeding-need help



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I am planning on getting Dendrobates ventrimaculatus to breed, but before I do, I want to know mroe on their breeding styles.

I have heard both, let them breed naturally, or use film container and then remove the egg.

Please advice which way is better, and if removing eggs is, please let me know if tadpoles, and/or froglets should also be raised individually (sepereated) or together.

I know that tadpoles do better seperated, but what about the froglets?


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Just let the parents take care of them, pull froglets when ready...
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17627


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

You sure about this, because I just ehard in an email that it is better to raise them on their own.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

What do you mean by better?

I'm a fan of trying to free range these guys as much as possible. You won't get the highest survival rate, but you will get stronger frogs, IMO.

That said, because of the conditions we sometimes raise these guys in, there are high levels of molds. Sometimes the only way to get offspring is to pull the eggs and treat them with a mold inhibitor, before they mold over. This can lead to much higher yields but it's debatable as to whether it's better. One might argue that the loss due to molds, compensates for the lack of predation and loss through other means, that occurs in the wild.

I personally am not interested in cranking out tons of froglets to then try and sell. I enjoy watching them go through the whole process. I end up doing a little of both. Sometimes I let the parents raise them and sometimes I pull them. 

EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

My observations

I do best in terms of successful rearing when I pull vent eggs at 7-10day from the tank and finish them off in petri dishes, then containers individually.

If left in the tank, I have not noticed much in the way of parental feeding. Do they? perhaps, but I havent observed it.

They can be done communally but I'd caution against continuing it beyond the appearance of back legs...

Shawn


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, I understand the mold compensating for the natural selection, but this is baptive breeding, and we strive for what we want.

Can any one give me a good anti-mold product to ad to Vents eggs and Red eyed tree frogs eggs? Let me know if red eyes even need a mold inhibitor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

MonopolyBag said:


> Can any one give me a good anti-mold product to ad to Vents eggs and Red eyed tree frogs eggs? Let me know if red eyes even need a mold inhibitor.


Got me, I have no idea! I just can't see myself putting vinegar in a film canister though :shock:


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Methylene Blue is the typical mold inhibitor people use.

EricG.NH


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I HEARD THAT METHYNOL BLUE CAN BE BAD FOR THE EGGS... I heard something else is better. but 4get wat


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

MonopolyBag said:


> I HEARD THAT METHYNOL BLUE CAN BE BAD FOR THE EGGS... I heard something else is better. but 4get wat


Methylene blue. Please note spelling, that can make a world of difference in the meaning of its makeup and behavior of chemicals, however similar.

Methylene blue has been consistently used with dart frogs, with no obvious harmful effects. Eventually I will be doing a study on tinc eggs w/ this chemical on hatch rates in mold-free environs to hopefully figure out if it does do anything harmful (though very unlikely).


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry about the spelling, very busy doing homwork. Thanks.


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

pl259 said:


> What do you mean by better?
> 
> I'm a fan of trying to free range these guys as much as possible. You won't get the highest survival rate, but you will get stronger frogs, IMO.
> 
> ...


 What do you do with the tadpoles that dont survive leave them in the cage or remove them or do the frogs themselfs take care of that by eating them or something, it might sound like a weird question but i hope you understand


----------

